# Serez-vous à la WWDC ?



## thierrybuc (3 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Serez-vous à la WWDC ?
Pour ma part je le serais et j'aimerais bien rentrer en contact avec des francophone là bas.
Je suis le créateur de Check-in 360 pour l'iPhone (http://check-in360.com), alors si vous êtes intéressés à vous joindre à moi, téléchargez Check-in 360 (c'est gratos) et entrez le check-in suivant : wwdc

A bientôt là bas.

Thierry


----------



## tatouille (5 Juin 2010)

oui __


----------

